# Marder or Pine marten



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We have one of these little devils in the garden, the evidence, his poo, full of cherry or wild plum stones.
He also likes getting under the bonnet and has robbed the Forester of some sound proofing.
We have a special spray to keep him out of the engine compartment so thought it was time to give it another spray.
Didn't find any sign he had been again, but found this instead :surprise:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The nest and egg travelled about 26 km with me Tuesday when I took Motley to the vet.
I think it belongs to a Gartenroschwanz we have a few around here, Hans made a special shelf for them, they used it last year, they obviously like the car better.





.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have taken the nest out and put it in the shed, I saw a rodschwanz in there today looking round.
I've stuffed a rag in the air thingy of the car to stop them repeating the exercise.

We also have a swallows nest in the shed, its up too high and too dark for me to see whats going on in there, I haven't seen any young about this year yet, in fact I haven't seen many swallows at all this year.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Are Pine Martens common where you are Jan?

Quite rare here. I have, I believe, seen a brief glimpse of one.

Swallows a bit thin on the ground (or in the air) here too. Perhaps a lack of insects to feed on?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

They are a real nuisance here Pat, they get in lofts and make a mess of the insulation, under bonnets, they love the plastic coated wiring as well as the insulation.
All vehicle insurances have a marder damage cover included. 
Racoons are also around, called a wash bear here, the old farm we stayed at with the caravan when we first came had evidence of them being in the roof of the barn, looked as if a dog had been using it as a toilet, but a dog couldn't get up there, we asked and were told it´s the wash bear.


----------

